# Labs or resellers?



## Kim1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah, do you guys prefer to buy gears from labs directly or from resellers? Any difference?


----------



## Bigmills (Jun 7, 2018)

Kim said:


> Yeah, do you guys prefer to buy gears from labs directly or from resellers? Any difference?


What's the difference? A lab as opposed to some guy at the gym?


----------



## Viduus (Jun 7, 2018)

Depends if they carry Anvr25 or not.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 7, 2018)

I like all things legit. or is it genuine? I dunno Bundy will know the correct answer


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 7, 2018)

I only buy my fishing gear at Dicks


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 7, 2018)

Seeker said:


> I like all things legit. or is it genuine? I dunno Bundy will know the correct answer





Flyingdragon said:


> I only buy my fishing gear at Dicks





Viduus said:


> Depends if they carry Anvr25 or not.


you old ****s love to joke about everything


----------



## Viduus (Jun 7, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> I only buy my fishing gear at Dicks



Most of us are boycotting them right now but thats another story!


----------



## stonetag (Jun 7, 2018)

FD is all about gearsforqueers.com


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 7, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> you old ****s love to joke about everything



hahaha Viduus...he called you old!!


----------



## Viduus (Jun 7, 2018)

Robdjents said:


> hahaha Viduus...he called you old!!



It’s all in the joints! (Not Stan’s kind)


----------



## Maijah (Jun 7, 2018)

I prefer napa


----------



## bvs (Jun 7, 2018)

if the stuff is legit then a reseller is only going to add a profit margin and sell you the exact same stuff at a higher price


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2018)

If you buy from a reseller you know it's legit. They are professionals and would never buy fake gear to resell. So it's much safer.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 7, 2018)

Always go direct if you can. Why waste time with the middle man when he's just going to profit off of you?


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> If you buy from a reseller you know it's legit. They are professionals and would never buy fake gear to resell. So it's much safer.


I dont know if if you are joking or not but my sarcasm meter is yelling Allahu AKbar


----------



## Kim1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sounds like labs is a better choise.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 8, 2018)

I prefer your mom!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 8, 2018)

SFGiants said:


> I prefer your mom!


She stopped selling gear a long time ago and you know that SFG..........


----------



## Elivo (Jun 9, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> She stopped selling gear a long time ago and you know that SFG..........



But she was who i was going to go with too..damnit


----------



## Kim1 (Jun 11, 2018)

What should we let them proof they are not scammer? So many sincere scammers with amazing deception!


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2018)

Kim said:


> What should we let them proof they are not scammer? So many sincere scammers with amazing deception!



Sincere scammers are fine.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 11, 2018)

lol scammers with a conscious. lolol


----------

